# NOT SURE IF ITS IBS



## lookin4kylie (Jan 27, 2003)

Hello my niece is 4 yrs old and was diagnosed with acid gag reflux when she was a baby. she now has frequent stomach pains, she eats alot (small and frequent meals) but is very small and underweight. She has mood swings also she goes from happy to in a very bad mood in a split second. She also has alot of trouble moving her bowels she will go for days without going and the poor little thing trys so hard she vomits. She is very gassy at times and seems to catch colds easily. Shes been to her doctor alot in the past 4 months she told her mother that she might have a blocked bowel among other guesses and prescribed her laxatives that was 4 months ago she is still having these problems. I know you can get dependant on laxatives so im very worried about her taking them. I have been reading up on IBS and it sounds like she might possibly have this. I told my sister to demand that she get a ultrasound!! Does anyone else have any thing they could tell me to help her out?


----------



## EminemsGirl6252 (Jan 27, 2003)

hi. sorry about your neice.







i don't know anything to help her out







but to just pray for her to get better and i will to! good luck!!


----------



## M.Beth (Apr 1, 2002)

I noticed you were from PA I don't know where in PA, but there is a very good pediatric gastro doctor in the Pittsburgh area. This must be a very unpleasant way for your niece to have to live and if treated correctly I'm sure there is help for her. YOur sister needs to seek further help.


----------



## lookin4kylie (Jan 27, 2003)

THANK YOU FOR YOUR RESPONSES I AM CLOSE TO PITTSBURGH IF YOU COULD GIVE ME THE LAST NAME OF THE DR I WILL PASS THE NAME ALONG THANK YOU


----------

